# Visit Malaysia Year 2014



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

*KL FESTIVAL 2013- 1-31 july 2013
Venue = around Kuala Lumpur
http://www.klfestival.org.my/*










An exciting annual event, the Kuala Lumpur Festival features a colourful line-up of activities and performances. Launched in the year 2006, the event has united Malaysians from all walks of life through the spirit of creativity and solidarity.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Floria Putrajaya 2013 Float Parade.tomorrow is last day..


Floria Putrajaya 2013 #1 by DNA_Shots | p h o t o g r a p h y |, on Flickr


----------

